# What length for a Lionfish spear?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I plan to make my own but will probably never get to use it because Lionfish aren't in my area.

I'm gonna make a spear anyhow so what length do I need, not including the tip which I will make myself too.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If your on scuba, 6ft would work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There's pretty cheap fiberglass ones you can out a 3 prong on.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I just bought one from Leisure pro for $30. It's 2ft long.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*LF Spear*



captken said:


> I plan to make my own but will probably never get to use it because Lionfish aren't in my area.
> 
> I'm gonna make a spear anyhow so what length do I need, not including the tip which I will make myself too.


 There are many purpose built ones on the market. A + Marine carries good ones. You can swim right up to them, so you don't need 6 ft, plus shorter is easier to maneuver. The ones with a simple elastic band like a Hawaiian sling are best. The ones that have a pull back spear through a handle take two hands to use, and are slow if you are trying to kill a lot.

You're in Crystal River. They may not be in the river yet (but will be eventually), but you have them offshore. Look on any structure.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I prefer a 4-6' pole spear for lionfish.

We shot 200+ lionfish off of Sarasota in April. 100 came from one wreck. If you do not have them off-shore now, you soon will.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Haven't seen any yet.*

I haven't talked to anybody who has seen any around here yet. Maybe the Jewfish eat them.

Does anybody know what controls the Lionfish population in their native waters?

When you come down right to it, what has man ever really improved in Nature?
Our fresh water lakes and rivers in this area have been infested with Hydrilla and Hyacinths for years then sprayed then re grown on adfinitum.

What about having the discharge of the Crystal River sewer plant right in Kings Bay? No wonder Crystal River is a sh!+ hole these days. I wouldn't swim in CR on a dare.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

3 1/2 to 4 feet works for me....


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

why would you derail your own thread about polegun length for lionfish with such and off the wall comment??? unless you never wanted to know about polegun lengths......just one of those things that make some go "hmmmmm"



captken said:


> ....What about having the discharge of the Crystal River sewer plant right in Kings Bay? No wonder Crystal River is a sh!+ hole these days. I wouldn't swim in CR on a dare.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

3-4 feet would seem the best if you want to hunt lots of them in a short time. The longer ones take it little more time to manage into position and then into the bag. If it is about arms length and you are really knocking the numbers at a high rate in a short time the shorter lengths work best. But if it is just one here and one there your normal pole spear lengths will do fine. If you look at my dive video "Short dive video from Saturday" the second half of that video is a lion fish dive. You can see the few seconds longer that it takes to re-position the pole spear into place for the shots and then the storage into the bag.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Graphite 1 wood and a stainless whip antenna.*

I picked up a graphite 1 wood at a local thrift store. The usable part of the shaft is ~44". I had an old stainless whip antenna in my junk pile that I've cut into 3-14" lengths for the tip. It ought to work ok. The band I'll use will be made from a resistance type exerciser that my wife no longer uses because it is too strong for her.

I have $2 in the golf club and the rest is junk.

Today I found out that there are at least a few Lionfish here in depths as shallow as 8'. I can still free dive to 20' plus so I might get to spear a few.


----------

